# Feeling Guilty



## Husky99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I was looking at the thread about people having trouble trimming their dogs nails and feeling guilty because I have never once trimmed Bear and Canyon's claws in the 7 and 1/2 years I have had him.:redface: I just never thought it was necessary because we've never done it with my family dogs. Also Bear's claws have never seemed overly long. They don't clack when he walks on the hardwood, and it doesn't look like they touch when he's standing. I was going to post some pics to get people's opinions. We do live in the rocky mountains and he goes running with us around 5 or 6 days a week. So maybe they naturally trim themselves. 








Sorry if it's hard to tell in the pictures, it doesn't help that his fur is black and white.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Those nails look great to me. I'd mess with his feet because it is important to be able to handle them but I wouldn't be getting out dremel/clippers for nails that look that nice. If they get rough maybe get a file to smooth them if you want to fuss with them. 

I've read that some dogs even nibble on their nails and don't need to have them trimmed.

How many miles a week is he running? My dogs are out and about for 2-3 miles a day seven days a week mostly on concrete and their nails need trimming. Maybe running is better for nail sanding?


----------



## Husky99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for your help, it makes me feel better. He normally runs anywhere between 3 and 6 miles and day with us. Somedays we go as long as 12 miles for a long run. Most of the time it's on rocky trails rather then on the road. We should get him use to it he is use to us drying them off but we should get him use to it sometimes for sure.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My Bernese cross has never had her nails trimmed. I don't know how they have stayed short especially the past few years when she has not been very active but they just do not need clipping at all. Not like Kris, my Doberman, which seems to need them done all the time and they still look long to me.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

His nails are fine and don't need trimming.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

His nails look great to me.

My neighbor's dog growing up never needed his nails trimmed for some reason, so it happens sometimes.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow - I wish I could get Bella's nails that short and smooth! Them is workin' dog paws. They look terrific!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish Kabota's nails looked like that! Trimming is for nails that need trimming, your dog's don't.

That being said, I'd recommend you get him used to handling and a dremel now, because he eventually won't be able to run like that, and then you will have to trim his nails. It's going to be a lot harder to train him to take trimmings when he's older and arthritis has set in, so do it now. Here's the classic video on counter conditioning.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

One thing I forgot to mention is that even though those claws don't need cutting, don't forget to check the dew claw and trim it regularly so it doesn't start curling and grow into the leg. Also, some dogs have dew claws on the rear too. I've seen Chihuahuas with rear dew claws and thought that was super weird lol.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

If I had a dog whose nails didn't need regular cutting, I would be celebrating, not feeling guilty! As long as you keep an eye on them and maintain as needed, it's all good.


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 8, 2015)

Clipping nails is a non-issue for my Labrador, Hummer because he was really not into scratching but for Fluffy, a shih tzu poodle, we make it a part of her routine. She is everywhere around the house and she went through this phase when she likes to file her nails on our wooden bench. We've had nasty scratch marks everywhere too and it really is a pain getting them restored to mint condition


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Ahhhhh this is a reminder I really need to do G's nails... ugh. She is... OK with it but not crazy about it and I have to split up front and back feet by at least several hours. I tried the battery nail file thingy (not the dremel) and she was like HELL NO. No matter how many times I've done it, I always get a little paranoid about cutting too close.


----------

